# Looking for recommendations for pump convertors



## alexkuzn (Sep 19, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me a  good quality pump converter (standard international ink cartridge size) and a source where I can get them?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## skiprat (Sep 19, 2009)

Got to be Lou. DCBluesman:wink:


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 19, 2009)

Contact Tony at http://www.thegoldennib.com
Do a good turn daily!
Don



alexkuzn said:


> Can anyone recommend me a  good quality pump converter (standard international ink cartridge size) and a source where I can get them?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alex


----------

